# Do you ask pax to give you 5 stars?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Since my rating fell to 4.69, I've had the following convo:

-"are you new to Uber"
- - "Oh so you're familiar w/ the rating system"
- - - "if you enjoyed the ride please give me 5 stars"


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Since my rating fell to 4.69, I've had the following convo:
> 
> -"are you new to Uber"
> - - "Oh so you're familiar w/ the rating system"
> - - - "if you enjoyed the ride please give me 5 stars"


Before you get blasted by the entire forum, I'd warn against you asking for 5stars. It will just backfire on you because it rubs riders the wrong way.

Just relax and be yourself. Your rating will balance out after about 100 rides. Most important thing is to navigate well and keep conversation brief unless the pax initiates first.

And please don't kiss butt. No bottled water, no aux cord etc. At these rates riders should be giving us water.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

So I probably shouldn't tell you this, but I offer water, lolipops, charging cables for their phones, and in return the pax is subjected to seeing a sign on each headrest: "tips are appreciated, enjoy your safe ride" and a tip box that says "thank you" and has charging cables.

too much?


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> So I probably shouldn't tell you this, but I offer water, lolipops, charging cables for their phones, and in return the pax is subjected to seeing a sign on each headrest: "tips are appreciated, enjoy your safe ride" and a tip box that says "thank you" and has charging cables.
> 
> too much?


If you're getting tips, keep doing it. But the tip sign might be making your riders uncomfortable, hence your god awful rating.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

try removing the tip sign for a few days and see what happens... I would also get rid of the freebies but no matter


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

So get rid of the tip signs, but maybe keep the tip box that has cell phone charging cables and says "thank you"


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Personally, I'm not a fan of tip boxes. I would remove the tip box first and see if your ratings improve. The headrest sign shouldn't matter. I have two tipping signs (a small lighted one by my moonroof and a tablet headrest) and I'm at 4.92.

Some have noticed a dip in ratings the later they drive at night. I drive exclusively at night (6-8pm-3am fri and sat) and have not seen my ratings dip for it, but others believe it true. Try driving more during the day (if you don't already do so) and see if your ratings improve.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

A tip box is tacky. If pax want to tip you they will put it in your hand.

Tip signs are fine like Steve said. I have yet to get less than a 5 star since I added my tip sign.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Don't ask for 5 stars. It's suicide. Don't drive aggressive like yellow cabs. Be pleasant and that's all you can do. If I put tip sign I will mess up because I will under a lot of pressure. But I still get tips without the signs but having a sign might increase it.

You have 3 tip signs . That is probably killing your ratings .


----------



## Sidespin (Jan 12, 2017)

I had 5 stars for my first month of driving. I'm currently at 4.92 and I actually know the pax who dropped my rating from a perfect 5. Lol.... I'm not sure why she did it but there is nothing I can do about it. You can't please everyone.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I never mention ratings to riders unless they approached the subject first. Even so, I try to steer clear of that topic to avoid sounding desperate or concerned which both, can have a negative affect on my rating.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Sidespin said:


> I had 5 stars for my first month of driving. I'm currently at 4.92 and I actually know the pax who dropped my rating from a perfect 5. Lol.... I'm not sure why she did it but there is nothing I can do about it. You can't please everyone.


You should give the pax a 4 also


----------

